# NW Missouri near Warda TX



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN scratches 24, 71, 76.

OPEN unofficial callbacks after land triple, 40 dogs back. Rotation 77 38 57 19. #38 starts land blind on Saturday morning. Land triple was all retired, all pheasants. Line was from the side of a dike area, down through water and the flyer guns retired when the dog went into the water.

2 3 4 7 9 11 14 18 20 22 25 26 27 29 31 34 35 37 38 39 43 45 47 48 49 50 54 55 56 58 61 62 63 64 66 72 73 74 75 77.

If you have questions, please see the Open marshal on Saturday morning.


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Open Callbacks to the Water Marks - 15 back

2, 4, 7, 9, 14, 25, 26, 29, 39, 47, 48, 55, 61, 74, 77


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AMATEUR rotation: 20 34 48 5

Amateur landmarks were a triple with two retireds. Birds were shot #1 left retired at 250 yards thrown in front of a large brush pile, #2 long retired at 350 yards thrown angle back towards sparse trees, #3 flyer on right at 200 yards shot to the right or straight back. All pheasants. 

Landblind was a crosswind blind run across the marking area. Flyer crate was quite a ways to the right of the line to the blind. There were a couple of "goal post slots" to hit along the way .

Callbacks after landmarks: 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 11 12 14 17 18 19 20 21 24 29 31 32 33 34 35 36 45 53 56 (26 back).

Callbacks after landblind: 2 4 7 11 18 19 20 21 24 29 31 32 35 36 45 56 (16 back).

Waterblind was a down the shore with a strong crosswind. Up front there was a gunner sitting at the edge of the water that created a slot where the dog was to enter. Dogs pushed off the gun and this caused several casts by most handlers to get the dog through the slot. Terrain was rolling, so the dogs disappeared before the water and again right after they exited the water.

Callbacks to watermarks: 2 4 7 11 18 19 20 21 24 32 45 56 (12 back).
Water triple, two retireds. Long bird at noon position, a dead hen pheasant at 350 yards--tough going in deep cover, swimming through a large pond--provided the dog doesn't quickly cheat to the shore as many dogs did. Background for this bird is an oil pumping station so there is a lot of "stuff" behind this gun and a gravel parking lot where the dogs can hunt. Short retired dead duck at 10:00 position, 250 yards thrown sharp angle back against a dark background of cedars--required a long swim across the pond. The pond is full of Susie's pet ducks which just keep swimming around--they won't fly away. Some dogs are swimming through the ducks. There is a lot of room to get lost between the long retired and the short retired, and the dogs end up in no man's land if they cheat the water twice and go to the right of both of these marks. The flyer is to the left at 125 yards, shot over water and sleuced. Due to the strong wind, this duck is going everywhere--up on land, or right behind the gun station and blown to the shoreline--very difficult flyer for most of the dogs. The dogs that don't find the birds, end up being lost and are picked up. National judges Loren Morehouse and Dave Seivert have been putting us through tough setups all weekend. 

Unofficial callbacks. If you have questions, please ask the marshal on Sunday morning. Remember to "spring forward" for Daylight Savings Time. We start at 8 a.m. at the same location.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Good to see Sam still in there, Mike.

Lesa


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Good luck especially to SVRC dogs, owners and handlers

and to all remaining competitors.



HiRollerlabs said:


> AMATEUR rotation: 20 34 48 5
> 
> Amateur landmarks were a triple with two retireds. Birds were shot #1 left retired at 250 yards thrown in front of a large brush pile, #2 long retired at 350 yards thrown angle back towards sparse trees, #3 flyer on right at 200 yards shot to the right or straight back. All pheasants.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Open Final
1. #74 Pepper/M.Fluke
2. #47 Slider/L. Hays
3. #55 Lucy/Eckett
4. #29 Calie/Eckett
R J #48 Tia/S. Caire
Jams 2,7,9,25,26,35,39,40,61


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

A Big congratulations to the Heise team
Ann & Reggie 1st & Bob & Keno 2nd in the Amtateur & a new AFC for Reggie!
3rd to Larry Bozema & Angus
4th to Chuck Schweikert & Maggie
RJ to Lauren Hayes & Slide
Jams to Suzan Caire & Tia
Dennis Pugh & Aire


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

A huge congrats to Bob and Ann! Way to go!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Great job Ann & Bob and FC AFC Reggie!


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Way to go Marty & Pepper
....Jimmy


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good work and huge congrats to Bob, Ann and, Lauren!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> A Big congratulations to the Heise team
> Ann & Reggie 1st & Bob & Keno 2nd in the Amtateur & a new AFC for Reggie!
> 3rd to Larry Bozema & Angus
> 4th to Chuck Schweikert & Maggie
> ...



Wow. Big congrats to Ann and Bob and all who finished.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> A Big congratulations to the Heise team
> Ann & Reggie 1st & Bob & Keno 2nd in the Amtateur & a new AFC for Reggie!
> 3rd to Larry Bozema & Angus
> 4th to Chuck Schweikert & Maggie
> ...


Big congrats to ann & bob! what a weekend!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to the Heises!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Big congratulations to Marty Fluke and Pepper for their win in the Open. To prevail against this field, very cool. Kudos, Marty.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Awesome news!!! Big Congrats to Ann and Bob!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Big congratulations to Marty Fluke and Pepper for their win in the Open. To prevail against this field, very cool. Kudos, Marty.


Thanks Jim


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
Way to go Heise's! Congrats to all who placed!!

Aaron*


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go, Bob & Ann, big congrats on that AFC, woo hooo!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

congratulations marty on your open win!!!!!! 
Huge... Wow!!!!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> congratulations marty on your open win!!!!!!
> Huge... Wow!!!!!


Thanks Mark


----------

